# Bettina Cramer HQ Megamix 1037 Bilder



## omit s. (26 Jan. 2010)

MfG

Omit S.

Danke allen Erstposter, Fotografen und Bords


----------



## stg44 (26 Jan. 2010)

Ein super mix, danke.


----------



## hermann (26 Jan. 2010)

Genial!


----------



## elgorro (26 Jan. 2010)

Super! War bestimmt viel Arbeitn diese Bilder zu sammeln


----------



## Kaelthas (26 Jan. 2010)

tolle sammlung


----------



## Crash (26 Jan. 2010)

:thx: dir für die Arbeit :thumbup:

Super Sammlung


----------



## Franky70 (26 Jan. 2010)

Nicht nur soo viele Bilder, sondern auch schön ordentlich sortiert.
Klasse, danke.


----------



## Weltenbummler (27 Jan. 2010)

Bettina ist eine wunder schöne sexy Frau.


----------



## fischkopf (27 Jan. 2010)

tiefe verneigung für diesen hammmer megamix super bettina danke


----------



## motte001 (27 Jan. 2010)

TOP ! Besten Dank für die geile Sammlung !!!:thumbup:


----------



## tommix04 (27 Jan. 2010)

Immer noch eine aufregende Frau Danke für die Bielder


----------



## Blechbuckel (27 Jan. 2010)

Sensationell!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Frontschwein (29 Jan. 2010)

Woooooooooooooooooooow, welch eine Augenweide, tolle Collection!!!


----------



## nobi65 (30 Jan. 2010)

Klasse Bilder von der schönen Bettina.


----------



## berki (31 Jan. 2010)

Egal in welche Outfit Betty Cramer zusehen war.Sie war und ist immer wieder eine Augenweide.Nur Schade das sie nich mehr im Fernsehn zu sehen ist.
Vieleicht kann einer von Euch mal heraus bekommen was sie heute nach ihrer Geburt macht.
DANKE!!!!!!
berki


----------



## gaertner23 (3 Feb. 2010)

:thumbup:Vielen Dank für diesen Mega Hammer Mix von Bettina. Von ihr kann es gar nicht genügend Bilder gebe.:thumbup:


----------



## josebanderaz (4 Feb. 2010)

Hammer mix,thx


----------



## redfox (9 Feb. 2010)

Hierzu gibt es nur einen Kommentar -SPITZE


----------



## RoteLocke45 (18 Feb. 2010)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Bettina :thumbup:


----------



## dogo83 (22 März 2010)

klasse mix! VIELEN DANK!!!


----------



## fischkopf (22 März 2010)

super sammlung super arbeit danke


----------



## hanni 55 (29 März 2010)

:WOWas ist der geilste Mega Mix von Bettina den ich je gesehen habe.
Danke und beste Grüße von Hanni55.


----------



## Effenberg (21 Apr. 2010)

Wahnsinn!!!!
Jedes gute Bild gesammelt-Vielen Dank


----------



## OnkelD (14 Mai 2010)

danke für den riesen mix!


----------



## helmutk (15 Mai 2010)

spitzen bilder einer spitzen frau. vielen dank.


----------



## neman64 (16 Mai 2010)

:thx: für den tollen Mix von Bettina.


----------



## budget (17 Mai 2010)

Respekt für die geleistete Arbeit


----------



## Trampolin (19 Mai 2010)

*Tolle Sammlung von der hübschen Bettina! Danke,dafür!*


----------



## rolli****+ (19 Mai 2010)

der reine wahnsinn!! respekt und riesen danke:thumbup:


----------



## sego (15 Juni 2010)

Wunderbare Sammlung einer tollen Frau! Danke!


----------



## Bob2009 (15 Juni 2010)

Supeeer.


----------



## hanni 55 (15 Juni 2010)

Super Mix von Bettie. Danke Hanni 55


----------



## jcfnb (16 Juni 2010)

klasse sammlung vielen dank für all die tollen bilder von Bettina :thumbup:


----------



## redhead (25 Juni 2010)

Starke frau - starke bilder - klasse - danke


----------



## Satinfan (26 Juni 2010)

Danke!!! Danke!!! Danke!!!


----------



## windowikea (26 Juli 2010)

Super Mix ! Danke!!!


----------



## hanni 55 (26 Juli 2010)

Der beste Mix von Bettina den es gibt.Danke Hanni55


----------



## ptsbw87 (31 Juli 2010)

VIELEN VIELEN DANK.... Die schönste Frau der Welt, in meinen Augen, ehrlich...


----------



## erwin.bauer (1 Aug. 2010)

Vielen Dank Omit. Das ist die beste Zusammenstellung von Bettina die ich kenne. Super!


----------



## Flyinggecko (18 Aug. 2010)

:thumbup:Klasse, danke für die tolle Sammlung :thumbup:


----------



## mickdara (23 Dez. 2010)

:WOW:Awesome megapost of Bettina!!!!! Thanks for all the great photos, OMIT!!!!!!

:thx:


----------



## Nova_Fan78 (24 Dez. 2010)

Danke super Sammlung....


----------



## andyqwnm19 (20 Jan. 2011)

Danke für die Bilder von der schönen Bettina.


----------



## hanni 55 (20 Jan. 2011)

Das beste was das Fernsehen zu bieten hat. Wann bekommt Sie endlich wieder eine Sendung. Danke Hanni 55


----------



## posemuckel (20 Jan. 2011)

Klasse Zusammenstellung.


----------



## küppers (20 Jan. 2011)

Wahnsinn! Geniale Sammlung einer sehr schönen Frau. Danke.


----------



## Soloro (20 Jan. 2011)

Eine der schönsten Frauen,im deutschen Fernsehen! :thumbup:

Vielen Dank dafür!:thumbup:


----------



## helmutk (21 Jan. 2011)

fabelhafte sammlung mit einer fabelhaften frau.

vielen dank.


----------



## trotteltrottel (22 Jan. 2011)

Das Beste was ich bisher gesehen habe, DANKE!


----------



## JackBauer1 (22 Jan. 2011)

Tolle Sammlung Danke


----------



## Lonesome Rider (24 Jan. 2011)

Tolle Sammlung - danke!


----------



## Punisher (24 Jan. 2011)

mega Sammlung


----------



## hermann (24 Jan. 2011)

Wahnsinns-Sammlung! Danke!


----------



## Bernd87 (31 Jan. 2011)

Beste leistung!!!!

Danke =)


----------



## Trampolin (2 Feb. 2011)

*Supersammlung von Bettina! :thx: schön! :WOW: :WOW:*


----------



## HF1803 (2 Feb. 2011)

Super Mix , Tolle Frau ,Danke


----------



## ronnydu (4 Feb. 2011)

Absolute Weltklasse!!! Betti ist eine Traumfrau von den Haarspitzen bis zu ihren süßen Zehen. Klasse ich schmelze dahin


----------



## quorthon (4 Feb. 2011)

Was für eine Frau. Ich liebe ihre Füsse.:thumbup:


----------



## Witti1 (6 Feb. 2011)

super Bilder, DANKE !!!


----------



## Gino (26 Juli 2011)

Da hast Du Dir aber mal Mühe gegeben! Vielen Dank!


----------



## floh43 (17 Aug. 2011)

Vielen Vielen Dank für die tollen Pics von Bettina .

Echt Hammer !!

:thumbup:


----------



## chat79 (11 Sep. 2011)

:thumbup:Respekt!


----------



## noname022 (15 Sep. 2011)

hammer
vielen dank mann


----------



## Baustert Paul (15 Sep. 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Sehr Wunderschöner Bildermix von einer Bezaubernden Bettina Cramer.:thx::thx::thx::thx:Ganz grosse Klasse.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mrsuess (15 Sep. 2011)

Eine Klasse Frau


----------



## HNimby (15 Sep. 2011)

Absolut Top! Vielen Dank


----------



## Black Cat (26 Feb. 2012)

Wow wow wow!!!!

Was für eine geile Sammlung - alle Achtung!!!

Danke schöööööön!


----------



## MetalFan (26 Feb. 2012)

HAMMERGEIL!!! :crazy:


----------



## SIKRA (26 Feb. 2012)

Man sollte hier ein angemessenes Lob aussprechen. Also dann:

"Sehr lobenswert! Und nicht ein einziges Bild ohne Hemdchen.
Das muss man in diesen Tagen erst mal bringen."


----------



## lulilala (29 Feb. 2012)

Fünf Sterne Deluxe... ;-)


----------



## HNimby (8 März 2012)

Geniale Sammlung, Danke


----------



## raverhh (11 März 2012)

Mega Dankeschön


----------



## sego (25 Apr. 2012)

Die perfekte Sammlung!


----------



## Jone (25 Apr. 2012)

:thx: was fürein Megapix


----------



## Gooofey (26 Apr. 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Mühe, Bilder nicht nur hochzuladen, sondern auch zu sortieren!! Thumps up!


----------



## fredclever (26 Apr. 2012)

Danek für die bezaubernde Frau Cramer


----------



## fischkopf (28 Apr. 2012)

einfach nur himmlisch unsere bettina danke für die viele arbeit und schönen bilder


----------



## Motor (29 Mai 2012)

super Zusammenstellung von dir,dankeschön dafür


----------



## chris2kr (31 Mai 2012)

Tolle Sammlung einer tollen Moderatorin. Danke.


----------



## func (31 Mai 2012)

Nicht nur für die Augen ;-)


----------



## fischkopf (2 Juni 2012)

wahnsinn mehr bettina geht nicht danke


----------



## Automatix (2 Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für diesen Großartigen Mix


----------



## uws (2 Juni 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Danke für die geile Sammlung 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eltenx (22 Juni 2012)

Klasse Bilder Danke !!!


----------



## Brain Error (22 Juni 2012)

Danke einfach sexy


----------



## helsana22 (16 Juli 2012)

Absolut super, vielen Dank!


----------



## Stiffy1942 (17 März 2013)

Vielen Dank


----------



## jeff-smart (17 März 2013)

:thumbup::drip::thumbup::drip::thumbup::drip:
:thx: für Bettina


----------



## miketz1 (30 Aug. 2013)

Was für eine Frau!!!


----------



## power72 (17 Sep. 2013)

Ein echt super Mix :thx:


----------



## weazel32 (17 Sep. 2013)

en guter schuss...danke für die zusammenstellung:thumbup:


----------



## michl (21 Sep. 2013)

Klasse mix


----------



## mms (5 Okt. 2013)

Frau Cramer übertrifft sie Alle!!
Dnke für die Bilder


----------



## choxxer (5 Okt. 2013)

echt klasse ... danke


----------



## annette67 (7 Okt. 2013)

Bezaubernd! Schade, daß sie nicht immer Strümpfe trägt


----------



## niels87 (9 Okt. 2013)

Sie sieht einfach supper aus -Danke


----------



## wohafe (19 Okt. 2013)

Wow, tolle Sammlung, vielen Dank.


----------



## Flyingman32 (21 Nov. 2013)

Imer wieder sehr SEXY!


----------



## ofrei (22 Nov. 2013)

klasse sammlung


----------



## braunbart (18 Dez. 2013)

Sehr gut. Einige waren mir komplett unbekannt...


----------



## adrealin (18 Dez. 2013)

Vielen Dank


----------



## foolo (4 Jan. 2014)

Wow, bin total überwältigt.


----------



## erwin.bauer (5 Jan. 2014)

Danke für Deine Mühe. Super Sammlung einer Superfrau.


----------



## choxxer (6 Jan. 2014)

waaaaahnsssssinnnn


----------



## M1977 (6 Jan. 2014)

Da kann ich nur 1037 mal Danke sagen!!!


----------



## Mr.Football1988 (6 Jan. 2014)

Wirklich klasse Bilder !!!


----------



## jorge123 (6 Jan. 2014)

Riesig! Vielen Dank!


----------



## tbfg676sd (12 Jan. 2014)

super mix :thumbup:


----------



## Shooter0815 (13 Jan. 2014)

Tolle Frau und ebenso toller Mix :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :thx::thx::thx:


----------



## fatjoe917 (28 Feb. 2014)

ich liebe diese frau!


----------



## bklasse (2 März 2014)

Meinen herzlichsten Dank für diese tolle Sammlung.


----------



## motopit (2 März 2014)

Danke für die aufschlussreiche Sammlung von Bettina


----------



## bklasse (4 März 2014)

Super tolle Sammlung. Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Daywalker (6 März 2014)

Super Mix :thumbup:


----------



## mikki6 (10 März 2015)

sensationelle Sanmnlung und eine gnadenlos erotische Frau - danke ;-)


----------



## Kalle87 (11 März 2015)

:thx::thx:Vielen Dank an omit s für den riesigen Mix der schönen Bettina!!:WOW::WOW:


----------



## shisaka (4 Okt. 2015)

Tolle Sammlung, tolle Frau. Vielen Dank.


----------



## opelino (4 Okt. 2015)

Vielen Dank , klasse mix...


----------



## fabian81 (28 Nov. 2015)

einfach eine super frau.


----------



## xantippe (8 Jan. 2016)

tolle frau einfach klasse


----------



## Bigr1980 (8 Jan. 2016)

Eine wahre Göttin!!!Danke dafür


----------



## samufater (8 Jan. 2016)

Ein super mix, danke.


----------



## John Bordello (14 Apr. 2016)

Eine der schönsten und heissesten Damen im Land


----------



## xantippe (26 Juli 2016)

super bilder klasse


----------



## Benhur (30 Juli 2016)

Wow, Danke


----------



## erwin.bauer (9 Nov. 2017)

Bettina mit ihren sexy Impfnarben am rechten Oberarm


----------



## Gedankengaenge (15 Nov. 2017)

Unglaubliche Sammlung, vielen Dank!


----------



## DG5ABR (26 Nov. 2017)

Danke herzlich für Betty in sehr schmucken Outfits!!!


----------



## thebingbuss (26 Apr. 2018)

Klasse Sammlung, danke !


----------



## maik86 (9 Dez. 2019)

Vielen Dank für die schöne bettina


----------



## slaterman (9 Dez. 2019)

Super und vielen Dank für die vielen Fotos


----------



## MayBee (26 Dez. 2019)

Geile Sammlung, vielen Dank...:thx:


----------



## Nylonalex786 (23 Sep. 2021)

Schade, dass man Bettina heutzutage nicht mehr im TV sieht…


----------



## fraiser (23 Mai 2022)

einfach nur toll:thumbup:


----------



## Rumble (11 Juni 2022)

früher ein Highlight des Frühstückfernesehens…


----------



## Sarahma1983 (11 Juni 2022)

SuuuperMIx.anke


----------



## besimm (6 Aug. 2022)

klasse frau


----------



## dingdong6 (11 Dez. 2022)

Schade, dass man sie kaum noch sieht.


----------

